# Should I prewash shirts before heat pressing anything on them?



## graphicrocketah (Aug 6, 2011)

I was just curious, and I read you have to, but I don't think it sounds right, also, can you wash the shirt after using the heat press on it, or should you wait a day later?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have pressed without problems, both vinyl and bought transfers and never have washed the shirts. 

Another thing, if you are going to be selling the shirt I wouldn't wash it.


----------

